# Heave to with a cat ketch



## freedom33 (Mar 6, 2010)

I own a Freedom 33 sailboat but I do not know how to heave to with this boat. My previous boats have been sloops. 
Thank you in advance,
Klaus Gruner


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey free - welcome to SN dude.

Here's a link to a pretty good discussion along these lines:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/55259-cutter-easier-heave.html


----------

